# Tacos with ground lamb?



## nekom (Jun 29, 2009)

I took out a pound of lean ground lamb figuring I'd come up with something to make with it, and I thought why not tacos?  Is a typical taco seasoning going to taste good with lamb?  Anything I should do differently (just your basic quick taco here, nothing fancy), or should I just proceed as if it were ground beef?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2009)

For me personally, that would be ruining the wonderful flavor of ground lamb. What about just plain "lamb burgers"? They're one of my favorite ways of using the wonderful fresh local free-range/organic ground lamb I get at our farmers market.

I don't know how many folks you're feeding, but you could make 4 small or 2 honking big nicely seasoned burgers. No rolls necessary - just plate with the toppings & sides of choice. (I LOVE lamb burgers topped with feta cheese, raw red onion, & pitted Kalamata olives - but heck, they're even delicious plain!)


----------



## nekom (Jun 29, 2009)

I thought about lamb burgers too, might give that a try.  I even thought about gyros but I don't have any cucumber or yogurt to make the sauce for that (tzatziki or however it's spelled).  Only feeding two though, but of course reheats are always welcome as I have a microwave at work.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a delicious burger or kebab.  You can halve the recipe and make it with all lamb if you want.


Lule Kebab

1 Lb    Ground Beef
1 Lb    Ground Lamb
 1          Large Onion, minced
 1/2 C     Parsley, minced
 1/4 tsp   Black Pepper
 1/4 tsp   Cayenne Pepper (optional)
 2 tsp    Salt
 1/2 tsp   Allspice
 1/2 tsp   Cumin
 1/3 C     Tomato Sauce
​ 
 Mix all the ingredients by hand.  Shape golf ball size amounts onto a skewer for kebabs or into patties for grilling as a burger.
​


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't had a lamb burger in years.. Used to get them at the 4H fair.. fantastic..


----------

